# Let's put some faces to the personalities



## Big Al (Jan 7, 2011)

A few years back I was a regualr on Dodge Charger.com. Same type of forum, different topic. The beauty part was that in the summer you could meet up with other forum members if you attended the regional car shows. Talk, hang out, check out each other's rides. I see no such opportunity for us in the Hearth.com community. So, following hot on the heals of the widely popular "Who's your daddy and what does he do?" thread, I mean, "who are you, where are you from...."  here's an idea. Post a picture of your smiling mug for all your "wood stove friends" to see. Unless, of course you're afrad that your dirty little secret (Hearth.com addiction) will be made public. Aren't you the least bit curious...is Browningbar _really_ a very intelligent collie who can not only read and type but operate 3 stoves. Is -Katleen- _really_ a super hot ski bunny masquerading as a chicken this year. Is BB _really_ a cartoon character from a tool catalog? Soupy and Backwoods you're exempt. But the rest of you...post up...if you dare.

I'll be the first to reveal my true identity.

Al


----------



## Jags (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah right, like any of us are gonna post up after those two GQ shots. :lol:


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 7, 2011)

Mine is in every Post Office in the country.


----------



## branchburner (Jan 7, 2011)

Warm in RI said:
			
		

> Unless, of course you're afrad that your dirty little secret (Hearth.com addiction) will be made public.



Yes.


----------



## Big Al (Jan 7, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> Yeah right, like any of us are gonna post up after those two GQ shots. :lol:



C'mon. Don't hate me cuz I'm beautiful.... :lol:


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 7, 2011)

This is about as serious as I can muster.






I like wood.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 7, 2011)

<<<<<<<<.   My hair's kept a bit longer in the winter.


Matt


----------



## Big Al (Jan 7, 2011)

Excellent Adios! And nobody said anything about serious. This is SUPPOSED to be fun : )


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Jan 7, 2011)

My picture is on milk cartons everywhere.


----------



## surfflyfish4stripers (Jan 7, 2011)

i'm the loader


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jan 7, 2011)

This first photo is entitled, "Why I Got Rid of the Pellet Stove".  My wife and I posed for the second photo several years ago...


----------



## basswidow (Jan 7, 2011)

Much like your regional car shows and Charger.com,  I belong to several fishing sites that have get togethers "rodeo's" where people camp and fish.  It's a great time.  It's good to put a face and shake the hand of guys you've been on the forum with.

I was thinking for hearth.com,  it would be interesting to have a get together to do some cutting and splitting.  I know there's a ton of guys in Northern NJ, pocono's, and Hudson area of NY.  If I had the means,  I would set a date, order a graple load and have everyone over to cut and split a load to take home a bed full of splits and we'd cook out.  Guys could show off their saws, splitters, and fiskars.  Something like this would be fun,  maybe when the weather is better.  Kind of a Hearth.com rodeo.  Since I am fairly new around here - I wonder if this has been done before ?

Anyway,  this is me.  All my pictures seem to have fish in them.


----------



## Jags (Jan 7, 2011)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> This photo is entitled, "Why I Got Rid of the Pellet Stove".



Did the dang thing blow up on ya?


----------



## surfflyfish4stripers (Jan 7, 2011)

Dan, don't sniff the ash.lol


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 7, 2011)

I change my face so often......lemme look for a good one to post.....or, you could imagine that I look like John Lennon, with different glasses on.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jan 7, 2011)

Nah, but I had to disconnect it from the flue and pull it out to vacuum from the back.  It was a mess, with soot everywhere.  

My wife's convinced we took years off of our lives breathing that fine soot that seemed to go everywhere when we cleaned the pellet basket, the glass, etc.  The woodstove is surgically clean in comparison.


----------



## Big Al (Jan 7, 2011)

basswidow said:
			
		

> Much like your regional car shows and Charger.com,  I belong to several fishing sites that have get togethers "rodeo's" where people camp and fish.  It's a great time.  It's good to put a face and shake the hand of guys you've been on the forum with.
> 
> I was thinking for hearth.com,  it would be interesting to have a get together to do some cutting and splitting.  I know there's a ton of guys in Northern NJ, pocono's, and Hudson area of NY.  If I had the means,  I would set a date, order a graple load and have everyone over to cut and split a load to take home a bed full of splits and we'd cook out.  Guys could show off their saws, splitters, and fiskars.  Something like this would be fun,  maybe when the weather is better.  Kind of a Hearth.com rodeo.  Since I am fairly new around here - I wonder if this has been done before ?
> 
> Anyway,  this is me.  All my pictures seem to have fish in them.



Nice trout I'd drive the five hours to hang with Hearth.com folks. I haven't been around long enough to know if anything like that's ever happend either. 

Keep 'em coming folks!!


----------



## surfflyfish4stripers (Jan 7, 2011)

thats a good one to know.


----------



## Big Al (Jan 7, 2011)

Is that a trout? The skin looks like it but the face is different.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL Dan- I have one of those pics


----------



## basswidow (Jan 7, 2011)

Warm in RI said:
			
		

> Is that a trout? The skin looks like it but the face is different.



Yes,  North Branch of the Potomac River -  brown trout.  

I like all the photos with ash on the face!  these are funny.


----------



## Troutchaser (Jan 7, 2011)

Me and mini-me.


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 7, 2011)

basswidow said:
			
		

> Much like your regional car shows and Charger.com,  I belong to several fishing sites that have get togethers "rodeo's" where people camp and fish.  It's a great time.  It's good to put a face and shake the hand of guys you've been on the forum with.
> 
> I was thinking for hearth.com,  it would be interesting to have a get together to do some cutting and splitting.  I know there's a ton of guys in Northern NJ, pocono's, and Hudson area of NY.  If I had the means,  I would set a date, order a graple load and have everyone over to cut and split a load to take home a bed full of splits and we'd cook out.  Guys could show off their saws, splitters, and fiskars.  Something like this would be fun,  maybe when the weather is better.  Kind of a Hearth.com rodeo.  Since I am fairly new around here - I wonder if this has been done before ?
> 
> Anyway,  this is me.  All my pictures seem to have fish in them.



Man thats a beautiful brown


----------



## basswidow (Jan 7, 2011)

Franks said:
			
		

> Man thats a beautiful brown



Thanks,  released him to swim and be caught another day.  My brother and I did a float that day.  I caught about 5 browns and maybe 50+ rainbows.  It was incredible.  My wife says I have more pictures of fish and wood then my own family.......  ah,  she's got me there.


----------



## webbie (Jan 7, 2011)

basswidow said:
			
		

> Much like your regional car shows and Charger.com,  I belong to several fishing sites that have get togethers "rodeo's" where people camp and fish.  It's a great time.  It's good to put a face and shake the hand of guys you've been on the forum with.
> 
> I was thinking for hearth.com,  it would be interesting to have a get together to do some cutting and splitting.  I know there's a ton of guys in Northern NJ, pocono's, and Hudson area of NY..



Who pays when someone gets hurt?
 :cheese: 

Actually, there is a little history of some very small Hearth.com meetups......buy, hey, anything more than one is an official party......

I always thought that a neat meetup would be at the Vermont Casting foundry for a tour........they previously offered that as something they were open to.

The only real semi-official get together was a fried turkey meeting at Gooses house - not so well attended, probably because in mid-summer everyone usually has something better to do.
We've also had some small meetups at various equipment shows - which are also located in the right places.....usually the ones put on by Northern Logger. 
http://nefpexpo.net/
(not exactly close by this year - it's been in VT and elsewhere).

A few of us met at the Woodstock Soapstone plant in Sept of this year - they had a little party there. That is on the VT/NH border.

One persons backyard, it seems, is 8 hours away from anothers!


----------



## Jutt77 (Jan 7, 2011)

Although this doesn't stand up to Warm in RI's glamour shots...I at least have a cool background

Me on the  top of Mt Bierdstadt (14,060ft) back in August:


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 7, 2011)

Meeting face to face. Now how 80's is that?


----------



## Big Al (Jan 7, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> basswidow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nobody pays. You man up, put some duct tape on the wound and get back to work ; )

The tour of the stove plant sounds cool!


----------



## Big Al (Jan 7, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Meeting face to face. Now how 80's is that?



No doubt, but like you have in your sig, "the good ol days weren't" I was thinking about the good ol days last week and realized the only thing better about those days, besides having more years ahead of me, was hanging out with freinds ALOT more. I do miss that, but not enough to move away from the warm stove in the winter. ; ) And yes it was the 80's, ripped jeans, long hair, the whole nine yards.


----------



## Dune (Jan 7, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100001801021365

Take a good look, this is the only public photo of me in existence.


----------



## Big Al (Jan 7, 2011)

Dune said:
			
		

> http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100001801021365
> 
> Take a good look, this is the only public photo of me in existence.



You're a brave man John. Thanks for playing along


----------



## Big Al (Jan 7, 2011)

Troutchaser said:
			
		

> Me and mini-me.



Sweet!! How'd you get mini me to sit quietly in the stand or was that taken after the fact?


----------



## basswidow (Jan 7, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Who pays when someone gets hurt?
> :cheese:



You've got a point,  but hey - this is Jersey you know.  There will be a 10 page waiver for you to sign!  And they can sue the webmaster - since it will be held under the Hearth.com name!


----------



## SnapCracklePop (Jan 7, 2011)

"Me and mini-me."

Um, how come mini-me has antlers?


----------



## Stump_Branch (Jan 7, 2011)

basswidow, welcome to my area. i trout fish every molment im not hunting trapping working or sleeping. youll just have to try the upper patapsco as well. more walking but very nice. 

as for a picture, theres a few mug shots floating around, maybe one on americas most wanted. look for it there. took to long to find a good hidey hole im not about to give it up by putting my picture out there. 

look at the avatar, thats me, no eyes, always hide the eyes.


----------



## Renovation (Jan 7, 2011)

Great idea Warm!

I'm thoroughly enjoying the brave ones who dare show their faces--it's great to get a better picture of the person, and it's always amazing how the reality differs from the imagination.

Here's me, and one of my cats--Hercules.  He's over two, a salvage job, and out of warranty, but has given me much warmth.  Thanks to all of you for doing the same!


----------



## oldspark (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey george which one is the cat? :cheese:


----------



## Renovation (Jan 7, 2011)

oldspark said:
			
		

> Hey george which one is the cat? :cheese:



The one who generates the warmth that melts all the ladies' hearts.   

He's right here, commenting on my "feed the cat" skills.    :gulp:


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm just heading in to do a winter survey for bats in an abandoned mine in NH. Most of my photos involve bats in some way! Cheers!


----------



## SKIN052 (Jan 7, 2011)

A few years ago but here is the pups the kids and me.


----------



## JV_Thimble (Jan 8, 2011)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> This first photo is entitled, "Why I Got Rid of the Pellet Stove".  My wife and I posed for the second photo several years ago...



Love the Lard Marketing Board photo - Cheers.


----------



## Dix (Jan 8, 2011)

Dune said:
			
		

> http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100001801021365
> 
> Take a good look, this is the only public photo of me in existence.



How "Orson Wells - ish", Dune  ;-) 


Me, with helmet hair (just got off of the Dix) & Matisse, aka The Divine Ms M aka My New Super Star


----------



## roberth42 (Jan 8, 2011)

My two boys and me enjoying hot chocolate after building a snow fort!


----------



## Dune (Jan 8, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> How "Orson Wells - ish", Dune  ;-)



Thanks?


----------



## Dix (Jan 8, 2011)

Dune said:
			
		

> Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome


----------



## Todd (Jan 8, 2011)

What the hell, here I am.


----------



## Renovation (Jan 8, 2011)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> My wife and I posed for the second photo several years ago...



"The name's Lard... Brit Lard."


----------



## Dune (Jan 8, 2011)

All right Todd. A man who stands by his wood.


----------



## SpeakEasy (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't know if I can post a pic, but I'll give it a go...


----------



## fdegree (Jan 8, 2011)

Check my avatar...I'm the one in black.  Good guys wear black, right?


----------



## Renovation (Jan 8, 2011)

SpeakEasy said:
			
		

> Don't know if I can post a pic, but I'll give it a go...



Yay!  Both you and your avatar are in orange!  :coolsmile:


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 8, 2011)

If I posted my pic, it would probably get photoshopped like those on Rick Mercer photo challenge.

http://www.rickmercer.com/Photo-Challenge.aspx


----------



## labrador (Jan 8, 2011)

OK YOU ASKED FOR MY PHOTO. I'M JUST NAPPING AFTER DRAGGING THAT LAST CORD IN.


----------



## Renovation (Jan 8, 2011)

labrador said:
			
		

> OK YOU ASKED FOR MY PHOTO. I'M JUST NAPPING AFTER DRAGGING THAT LAST CORD IN.



A bit explicit, but you're cute so we'll let it slide.

Sorry about your loss.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 8, 2011)

We must be related.


----------



## Mike Wilson (Jan 8, 2011)

-- MW


----------



## remkel (Jan 8, 2011)

Bit of an overfire, but I am getting better......


----------



## Renovation (Jan 8, 2011)

Remkel said:
			
		

> Bit of an overfire, but I am getting better......



If you'd read the friggin' manual, you'd know not to start your fire with the ash cleanout door open.   :roll:


----------



## remkel (Jan 8, 2011)

RenovationGeorge said:
			
		

> Remkel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what that little book was for....guess I should not treat my stove the same way I assemble my childrens Christmas toys...


----------



## labrador (Jan 8, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> We must be related.


  I've finally found my long lost brother


----------



## boatboy63 (Jan 8, 2011)

This is a pic of me from the family get together back in the summer. We are all lined up waiting to take a bath.


----------



## Big Al (Jan 8, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> We must be related.



Good Lord, that dog's got the Hypro Glow. Do you put raw eggs or olive oil in his food to get his coat that glossy?


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Lighting Up (Jan 8, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Mine is in every Post Office in the country.




BB,which one are you?


----------



## surfflyfish4stripers (Jan 8, 2011)

my neighbor on saturday nights


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 8, 2011)

Warm in RI said:
			
		

> Is -Katleen- _really_ a super hot ski bunny masquerading as a chicken this year.
> 
> Al



:lol: definitely not posting another pic in case it shatters that myth


I wonder if you know my brother, or more likely, my brother's car.  There can't be that many MOPAR junkies in RI.


----------



## Shari (Jan 8, 2011)

da Family photo:


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Jan 8, 2011)

Well done Shari, +10!


----------



## Shari (Jan 8, 2011)

I just added one of Craig (our illustrious leader here at hearth.com) and ansehnlich1 as he posted after I made the original 'family' portrait.


----------



## Renovation (Jan 8, 2011)

Shari said:
			
		

> I just added one of Craig (our illustrious leader here at hearth.com) and ansehnlich1 as he posted after I made the original 'family' portrait.



Thanks Shari, you rock!

For those of us who play the match game, who is in there twice?


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Jan 8, 2011)

RG, if I could make a living doing nothing but playing with clay and fire, I'd feel entitled to be included twice. :cheese:  (AP, I love your work, no kidding about that.)


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 8, 2011)

Shari- that's really cool!  It's ok if someone's in there twice as long as they're damn good looking.

Thanks for saying BK!  Some day I hope to make my living playing with just mud and fire myself


----------



## Pagey (Jan 8, 2011)

Mowing the yard after hijacking mom's gardening hat.






Being generally goofy/normal at a local Chinese buffet:


----------



## Renovation (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice!  Please keep them coming, folks!


----------



## heatwise (Jan 8, 2011)

pete.


----------



## cmonSTART (Jan 8, 2011)

The helmet is for your protection.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Jan 8, 2011)

Me and my Niece 






Dad and I






Me stirring the fire up






Billy


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Jan 8, 2011)

The big dog and I, in our standard evening in front of the stove mode..


----------



## Shari (Jan 8, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Shari- that's really cool!  It's ok if someone's in there twice as long as they're damn good looking.
> 
> Thanks for saying BK!  Some day I hope to make my living playing with just mud and fire myself



Heh heh!  I didn't think anyone would notice! 

Oh no!  More pictures!  I might have to enlarge my original canvas!


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jan 8, 2011)

Heading down to the lake with my paddling buddy.


----------



## oldspark (Jan 8, 2011)

Most of you guys look so young, oh wait a minute I think that means I am old.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't be deceived oldspark, my paddling buddy is in kindergarten now.


----------



## Shari (Jan 8, 2011)

oldspark said:
			
		

> Most of you guys look so young, oh wait a minute I think that means I am old.



Since there are no photos of me (I controll the camera, you see!) here's the nearest photo we have of us working with wood.

Hubby, using a modified medical Hoyer lift - our version of a hydraulic lift for our splitter.


----------



## Big Al (Jan 8, 2011)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> Warm in RI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who is he and what does he drive? I've got lots of MOPAR friends so if I don't kow him, somone will.


----------



## Troutchaser (Jan 8, 2011)

oldspark said:
			
		

> Most of you guys look so young, oh wait a minute I think that means I am old.



Ya, "mini-me" is in the 1st grade now.  60 pounder.  
Hey, nobody said you had to throw up a _recent_ pic.


----------



## rowerwet (Jan 8, 2011)

me at work getting ready to fly off to Rochester, NY to fix an airplane that had its engine shut down uncommanded, it's a single so that is a BIG issue, just needed a new fuel control.


the other is my wife and I at Bearskin Neck, Rockport, MA celebrating our birthdays, she is 6 months pregnant there...


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 8, 2011)

OK. A couple pics. A couple others have already been posted on this forum.

Mr. & Mrs. in 1962






About 4 years ago.





September, 2010 at Woodstock along with Vaughn, Lorin and Mike H.


----------



## Joe Matthews (Jan 8, 2011)

Me and my girl up on Deals Gap NC...


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 8, 2011)

Like Shari, I'm usually the one taking the pics, but here's a "beach bunny" :lol: one from last summer.
http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/671/p1050046s.jpg

and this one is for Warm in  RI.  My bro is named Scott and he lives in Portsmouth.
http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/2083/scottcar.png

I'm headed up to RI this summer.    We should have a southern New England gathering.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 8, 2011)

The last pic of me that I know of was ten years ago. And those ten years have not been kind to me.  :red:


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 8, 2011)

Troutchaser said:
			
		

> Hey, nobody said you had to throw up a _recent_ pic.



About 35 years ago.


----------



## VCBurner (Jan 8, 2011)

Here we are!  My beautiful wife is the first pic and the second is at Salisbury Beach Campground, boys and I are off to the beach!! The third is me and my little guy in Yarmouth, MA @ Smuggler's Beach.

Cool thread, I *love* seeing the fellow burners!!  

After so many hours spent here over the past two seasons it's nice to put a face to the words.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 8, 2011)

Let me see what happens


----------



## Mcbride (Jan 8, 2011)

My house.
Could not find a photo of me, but will take one this weekend and put it on this computer.


----------



## Big Al (Jan 8, 2011)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> Like Shari, I'm usually the one taking the pics, but here's a "beach bunny" :lol: one from last summer.
> http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/671/p1050046s.jpg
> 
> and this one is for Warm in  RI.  My bro is named Scott and he lives in Portsmouth.
> ...



Thanks for playing along Kathleen. _I_ don't know your brother but I'm heading out to all I can eat Chinese buffet with the MOPAR gang tonight and I'll ask around about a Scott with a yellow Challenger convertible.

A gathering would be sweet. There a quite a few members from MA and Conn. and even a couple more from RI. Anyone else interested? Post up and we'll make it happen.


----------



## VCBurner (Jan 8, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> basswidow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was supposed to go to Goose's last year for his remodeling build off after he came home, but was unable to make it.  I think the VC plant trip sounds excellent, with a cook-out to  boot.  I would like a reason to drag the wife and kids out to meet all the woodies.  I would have liked visiting the Woodstock plant, but I was working a ton of overtime at a new UMASS Worcester job and had no time for online activities. 

Count me in guys if you decide to organize something, great idea Al!


----------



## guy01 (Jan 8, 2011)

Grampa and Ryan 001 by Papala, on Flickr


Me and my little friend.


----------



## Big Al (Jan 8, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> The last pic of me that I know of was ten years ago. And those ten years have not been kind to me.  :red:



Thanks for playing along Brother Bart. You look like some famous actor. The name escapes me. Now we just need Browningbar....


----------



## Big Al (Jan 8, 2011)

*-Kathleen-* , looks like that was you in your avatar last year, no? Same smile......


----------



## madison (Jan 8, 2011)

Pere Marquete steelie, a little while ago ; )


----------



## webbie (Jan 8, 2011)

OK, I'll bite.
On top of a local mountain, on my sisters horse, and with family and BIL at Thanksgiving 09....
Oh, and BTW, my idea of a perfect little get together is when Kathleen comes back to RI in the summer, we set a day and I charter a big sailboat......or convince a local with a big one....to take us on a little bay cruise......
But weather and winds can be fickle, so it's hard to plan!


----------



## fossil (Jan 8, 2011)

Me with my wife, Marsha on our front porch.  Taken by a friend during a visit last summer.  I've since lost all the facial hair and the (unseen) ponytail I had for ten years.  I've also, sadly, lost Marsha.  We found out she had cancer in mid-September, and she died on November 21st.  That's why I've been so quiet on the forums lately.  Rick


----------



## VCBurner (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Rick,  we all know how important our families are!  Tough time of the year to go through such a chapter in your life.  Hang in there!  One day at a time as they say.


----------



## Freeheat (Jan 8, 2011)

This is Me and my daughter at Girl scout camp.


----------



## Big Al (Jan 8, 2011)

VCBurner said:
			
		

> Sorry for your loss Rick,  we all know how important our families are!  Tough time of the year to go through such a chapter in your life.  Hang in there!  One day at a time as they say.



x2. So sorry


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 8, 2011)

Rick, I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I have wondered why you haven't been posting much and now we know why.


----------



## Big Al (Jan 8, 2011)

Webmaster, if we do go sailing and encounter high seas, I'll be the one chumming the waters.... :sick:


----------



## Battenkiller (Jan 8, 2011)

My God, Rick, how terrible to hear that.  My wife Rose and I wish you all the best during this healing time.


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes, Rick, very sorry to hear of your wife.


----------



## Dix (Jan 8, 2011)

Rick, again, our condolences. 

Nice to see you on the forums, even if for a bit.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a reunion tentatively scheduled for July 9th.  I haven't been to the island in too many years, so it's time to come home for a spell.   
A charter would be a blast.    I have an old high school pal whose family runs a charter  http://www.sakonnetcharters.com/ 
Yes of course it was me in my av.  I have a pic of me and my little guy hamming it up on my profile.    BB I would love to know what you were thinking in that pic.  Steve (FBF) you look a little cranky in yours.  



eta
Rick I'm so sorry to hear about your beautiful Marsha.  I was wondering where you've been lately.   Much love and light to you and your family.


----------



## Dune (Jan 8, 2011)

Rick, our heart goes out to you.


----------



## rowerwet (Jan 8, 2011)

Dune said:
			
		

> Rick, our heart goes out to you.


x2


----------



## rdust (Jan 9, 2011)

Rick so sorry to hear about your loss.  You will be in my families prayers.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 9, 2011)

Rick, noticed you not hanging around. Very sorry for the loss of your wife. 
That's a great pic of the two of you.
Nice to see you back.


----------



## remkel (Jan 9, 2011)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> I have a reunion tentatively scheduled for July 9th.  I haven't been to the island in too many years, so it's time to come home for a spell.
> A charter would be a blast.    I have an old high school pal whose family runs a charter  http://www.sakonnetcharters.com/
> Yes of course it was me in my av.  I have a pic of me and my little guy hamming it up on my profile.    BB I would love to know what you were thinking in that pic.  Steve (FBF) you look a little cranky in yours.
> 
> ...




One of my fondest memories is sailing across the Bay to anchor offshore at the Newport Folk Festival.....


----------



## rdust (Jan 9, 2011)

Here's one of me and my little man.


----------



## Cate68 (Jan 9, 2011)

Rick, 
As someone who has lost more loved ones than most people lose in a lifetime, I have grown to believe that a person is never truly gone until there is no one left to remember them. Well. There are now hundreds of people who have seen Marsha and will remember her for a very long time. I know I will. Thank you for sharing her with us, even if we only know her from a photograph.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 9, 2011)

Got to this one late, but here goes. This could be the only pic of me known to man. Well, it's not, but that doesn't sound as mysterious.
I was working on the pole barn, when a friend of a friend stopped by to chat. 
I guess something must have been funny, 'cause I'm usually not smiling like that (or so says my wife).


----------



## southbalto (Jan 9, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> The last pic of me that I know of was ten years ago. And those ten years have not been kind to me.  :red:




BrotherB.  What did you do all those years in the suit?


----------



## gibson (Jan 9, 2011)

Warm in RI said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hal Holbrook


----------



## gibson (Jan 9, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> Me with my wife, Marsha on our front porch.  Taken by a friend during a visit last summer.  I've since lost all the facial hair and the (unseen) ponytail I had for ten years.  I've also, sadly, lost Marsha.  We found out she had cancer in mid-September, and she died on November 21st.  That's why I've been so quiet on the forums lately.  Rick



Sincere condolences, Rick.  Way to much of this news for me in the last few weeks.  I hope that day-by-day, things get better for you and your family.

God Bless


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 9, 2011)

Most of the pics of me are of the back of my head, the top of my head cut off, or with my eyes closed.  I managed to find this one from 2003.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 9, 2011)

southbalto said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some fun, some headaches and a pretty good income.  :lol: IT Director was the job. That pic was taken by a newspaper for an interview when Y2K was looming. You see how scared I was about Y2K. What you can't see on the screen of the laptop says "Will it also be a day that lives in infamy? I dun't tink so Lucy." 

Wanna buy a couple of dozen custom tailored suits that haven't been worn in ten years and a bazillion dollars worth of Allen Edmonds shoes? I was a clothes horse. 

I wear old fart coveralls every day now.


----------



## southbalto (Jan 9, 2011)

too quick


----------



## southbalto (Jan 9, 2011)

Monkey suit to coveralls.

That's a big upgrade.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jan 9, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> This is about as serious as I can muster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Adios is clearly my favorite poster on Hearth.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 9, 2011)

Meh.... Me in July 2004 shaping edge of piece of brazilian granite for a coffee table.Havent changed much since then,few stray grey hairs in ponytail now & in my current heavy winter beard.I have a few pics taken in past month or two,they much be on laptop cause I cant find them on this contraption  8-/ 

Jon


----------



## chad101 (Jan 9, 2011)

Family pic taken about 1 year ago, best one I could find.


----------



## Mcbride (Jan 9, 2011)

fly fishing summer 09.


----------



## Renovation (Jan 9, 2011)

Sen. John Blutarsky said:
			
		

> Warm in RI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking Billy Bob Thornton.  Thanks for lifting the veil of mystery, BB.


----------



## madrone (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry about your loss, Rick.


----------



## Battenkiller (Jan 9, 2011)

Me on the Lamar River in Yellowstone about ten years or so ago.  The last ten years have been worse to me than they were to BBart.  I'm thirty pounds fatter now and the beard has gone almost totally gray, but the gals still think I'm sexy ('specially my gal). ;-) 

This monster was by far the smallest cuttbow I took that afternoon out of about three dozen.  I had that stupid camera around my neck for two weeks and never snapped a single fish pic, too busy catching and landing 'em.  My buddy took this one of me and my trophy minnow.  Should have kept it and had it mounted to use as a hat pin.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Jan 9, 2011)

Fossil- How are you doing? Hang tough, it sucks I know. I have a house full of sleeping family members right now, but your post and pic. shot me back 15 years. I have a tear in my eye for you, you've got your work cut out for you. feel free to vent, it helps. best wishes, JB


----------



## heatwise (Jan 9, 2011)

god bless rick and  thanks for sharing that great photo. your in my prayers. sincerely pete


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks, all, for sharing pix.  

Fossil, so quick a time from diagnosis to your loss--and I'm guessing it was a time that was driven by the need for medical care, conversations, adjustments--and then the sudden silence.  Marsha looks like a real doll, and the love between you shows in the photo.  I join with the others in expressing my condolences on your loss.  There comes a time when the joy of memories outweighs the pain of bereavement--but it's a long journey.  Be patient with yourself, and be good to yourself . . . I'm sure she'd want that for you.


----------



## BucksCounty (Jan 9, 2011)

Me and my helper.  Never start too early, right?

Fossil, sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## 48rob (Jan 9, 2011)

My youngest child and I a couple years ago.

Rob


----------



## labrador (Jan 9, 2011)

Rick, So sorry for your loss. You are in our thoughts and prayers. Good to see you back onthe web.


----------



## Lanningjw (Jan 9, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Lanning

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td>
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
</td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From My Pictures</td></tr></table>


----------



## Lighting Up (Jan 9, 2011)

What's with all the 10 year old pictures with technology of today? We put Kodak out of business because of digital and that's the earliest photos. Lost my hard drive twice so no old pictures for me ...boy I starting to miss Kodak film...and Kodachrome too...as the song goes.


Fossil, Very sorry for your lost, words are hard to express for your lost of your sole mate...take care.

md


----------



## Big Al (Jan 9, 2011)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> Yes of course it was me in my av.



So the ski bunny myth is confirmed then!  

Btw, no dice on your bro. I guess being "out on the island", he's isolated from the "mainland" MOPAR world. 8-/  My bud Pete usually knows everyone and all the details of thier car.

Btw, a hearth.com gathering needn't be an extravagant event. Gather at one members place, Kick in a few bucks each, order some pizzas, some soda, adult beverages etc. Just a thought.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 9, 2011)

Warm in RI said:
			
		

> Btw, a hearth.com gathering needn't be an extravagant event. Gather at one members place, Kick in a few bucks each, order some pizzas, some soda, adult beverages etc. Just a thought.



shhh.  Don't talk Craig out of sailing.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 9, 2011)

Lighting Up said:
			
		

> What's with all the 10 year old pictures...


Well... there are a few group shots of large family gatherings but I never do well posing for them and usually end up with my eyes closed or else I look like I just got done burying the bodies of my victims.

Here is a more recent candid photo.


----------



## Big Al (Jan 9, 2011)

Lanning said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Lanning
> 
> <table style="width:auto;"><tr><td>
> 
> ...



No Kidding! That's cool.


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 9, 2011)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Lighting Up said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got to love Canadian t-shirt weather! Cheers!


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 9, 2011)

NH_Wood said:
			
		

> Got to love Canadian t-shirt weather! Cheers!


Ja, it's true what they say that heating wiith wood warms you twice.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 9, 2011)

This pic was taken in November at Key West out last stop on our cruise..

Ray


----------



## Lanningjw (Jan 9, 2011)

Love getting free wood on CL....

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td>
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
</td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From Big big wood</td></tr></table>


----------



## Soadrocks (Jan 9, 2011)

Here we go....

My beautiful wife and I
The only room we spend time in
Our wood supply for the season with my wife holding up Spike
Our other 3 beautiful pets!


----------



## Lighting Up (Jan 9, 2011)

Warm in RI said:
			
		

> Lanning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now Jim, that's when Wrestling was Wrestling...
md


----------



## raybonz (Jan 9, 2011)

Lanning said:
			
		

> Love getting free wood on CL....
> 
> <table style="width:auto;"><tr><td>
> 
> ...



Wow that looks like a giant white Ash!  Very very nice!

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Jan 9, 2011)

Soadrocks said:
			
		

> Here we go....
> 
> My beautiful wife and I
> The only room we spend time in
> ...



Yup good pic and beautiful wife as you stated..

Ray


----------



## Big Al (Jan 9, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> Soadrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That dog looks mighty cozy...drooling on the sofa and being a throw pillow for the two cats. Must be in the stove room.

Btw, thanks for playing along Ray, and all the others come to think of it. Lots of fun.

Al


----------



## Big Al (Jan 9, 2011)

Lanning said:
			
		

> Love getting free wood on CL....
> 
> <table style="width:auto;"><tr><td>
> 
> ...




You gonna load those N/S or E/W????


----------



## woodchip (Jan 9, 2011)

This picture was taken a couple of months ago when I was operating the 200 years old cider press in the orchard at Barrington Court.

This is one place where I am happy to be surrounded by trees and never even think about chopping them down...........


----------



## raybonz (Jan 9, 2011)

Warm in RI said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am scarier looking than most people can imagine lol..

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Jan 9, 2011)

woodchip said:
			
		

> This picture was taken a couple of months ago when I was operating the 200 years old cider press in the orchard at Barrington Court.
> 
> This is one place where I am happy to be surrounded by trees and never even think about chopping them down...........



Cool pic!

Ray


----------



## Big Al (Jan 9, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> woodchip said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, nice to see something like that still in operation, rather than being replaced by some plastic, automated peice of crap. Big gears, knurled handles argh, argh. argh......


----------



## Lanningjw (Jan 9, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> Lanning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.google.com/search?q=yout...&resnum=1&ved=0CDcQqwQwAA&fp=9257ec8226d68507


----------



## summit (Jan 9, 2011)

this a good pic of me and my better half...


----------



## Lanningjw (Jan 9, 2011)

Warm in RI said:
			
		

> Lanning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I Tried going E/W but these babys fit better N/S


----------



## Lanningjw (Jan 9, 2011)

Lighting Up said:
			
		

> Warm in RI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was fun, I enjoyed "working"


----------



## burntime (Jan 9, 2011)

This thread was rockin until page 5.  Rick, my condolences.  I can't imagine that and hope I never do.  By the way, you look exactly like I pictured.  Kinda a full head of hair on George Carlin :cheese:   Adious, I don't know why, I just keep picturing the guy drawing the happy tree from a long past avatar :lol:


----------



## burntime (Jan 9, 2011)

OK, heres a pic of me and the boys at the zoo 2 years ago.  Mom was the camera person...


----------



## kenwit (Jan 10, 2011)

My wife and I in the city of brotherly love.


----------



## madrone (Jan 10, 2011)

Tree hunting.


----------



## mrurbplanner (Jan 10, 2011)

Rick, sorry for your loss. Please accept our condolences.

BrotherBart â€“ another dapper dresser in black and white.


----------



## VCBurner (Jan 10, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> This pic was taken in November at Key West out last stop on our cruise..
> 
> Ray



Hi Ray, 
You look as kind as you sound in your posts!  


> I am scarier looking than most people can imagine lol..
> 
> Ray


Not scarry at all.  As I said before, it's nice to put a face on the words we read from all the helpfull members here


----------



## ControlFreak (Jan 10, 2011)

This is what my daughter refers to as Dad, "Mad-Scientisting".

Rick -- Sorry about your loss.


----------



## surfflyfish4stripers (Jan 10, 2011)

Shari said:
			
		

> oldspark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you make that lifter? or where can i get a lifter.


----------



## dafattkidd (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's a couple of pics of my wife, me and our little guy.  These are a bit old, but within the last year and half or so.  (Sorry to disappoint: I'm not actually fat)


----------



## Shari (Jan 10, 2011)

surfflyfish4stripers said:
			
		

> did you make that lifter? or where can i get a lifter.



I pm'd you info.


----------



## Renovation (Jan 10, 2011)

Lanning said:
			
		

> Love getting free wood on CL....



Very cool/fun on the wresting history, man.  I mean Sir! 

I have this image of you showing up to collect wood in full costume, tossing logs into your trailer with roars, punctuated by your assistant making a flying leap on you from the trailer rail.


----------



## Pagey (Jan 10, 2011)

DaFattKidd said:
			
		

> (Sorry to disappoint: I'm not actually fat)



TRY HARDER, DANGIT!   :lol:


----------



## raybonz (Jan 10, 2011)

VCBurner said:
			
		

> Here we are!  My beautiful wife is the first pic and the second is at Salisbury Beach Campground, boys and I are off to the beach!! The third is me and my little guy in Yarmouth, MA @ Smuggler's Beach.
> 
> Cool thread, I *love* seeing the fellow burners!!
> 
> After so many hours spent here over the past two seasons it's nice to put a face to the words.



Hi Chris nice looking family you have there!

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Jan 10, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> The last pic of me that I know of was ten years ago. And those ten years have not been kind to me.  :red:



Hi Bart!
I was expecting someone that resembled a lumberjack not a businessman lol.. Wasn't ready for that pic.. Very professional looking I might add too..

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Jan 10, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> Me with my wife, Marsha on our front porch.  Taken by a friend during a visit last summer.  I've since lost all the facial hair and the (unseen) ponytail I had for ten years.  I've also, sadly, lost Marsha.  We found out she had cancer in mid-September, and she died on November 21st.  That's why I've been so quiet on the forums lately.  Rick



Rick I just found out you lost your wife.. Very sorry to hear that.. 

Ray


----------



## KeepWarmInWinter (Jan 10, 2011)

For Rick with Sympathy ...


----------



## VTHC (Jan 10, 2011)

Here i am a few years ago getting ready to cut wood...   ;-P


----------



## Lanningjw (Jan 10, 2011)

RenovationGeorge said:
			
		

> Lanning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After trying to play pro FB and the wreslin thing, then doing the fire fighting deal, I am kinda beat up.....lol.... I could still do some "shows" but it hurts to much. A couple of years ago they put about 40 of my TV matches on U tube http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=soldat+ustinov&aq=f Its funny to watch them now.


----------



## basswidow (Jan 10, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> Me with my wife, Marsha on our front porch.  Taken by a friend during a visit last summer.  I've since lost all the facial hair and the (unseen) ponytail I had for ten years.  I've also, sadly, lost Marsha.  We found out she had cancer in mid-September, and she died on November 21st.  That's why I've been so quiet on the forums lately.  Rick



Rick,  my heart goes out to you.  What a beautiful woman.  You all look so happy in that picture.  Your loss must be painful.  Being so sudden, it must be alot to deal with.  I hope there is comfort in that she did not have a pro-longed battle and years of suffering that so many people with cancer face.  God bless you and your family.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 10, 2011)

Rick,
So sorry to hear of your loss. I hope you are getting along OK. Your friends here at Hearth.com are here for you.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 10, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> Hi Bart!
> I was expecting someone that resembled a lumberjack not a businessman lol.. Wasn't ready for that pic.



I was expecting a ten gallon hat and a ten gallon Texas drawl to match.


----------



## GunSeth (Jan 10, 2011)

Last summer in my mustachio'd glory.  I've got the beard going on now.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 10, 2011)

Found a more current pic.Thanksgiving Day 2010 at brother's house. I'm on the right,asleep in chair,9yr older brother on the left watching football.By early-mid April when the beard comes off,I look like ZZ Top lol


----------



## jlow (Jan 10, 2011)

Two pics of what I enjoy. One tastes better than the other. Though the other burns off the calories.


----------



## cptoneleg (Jan 10, 2011)

On being retired, Dennis was right how did I ever find time for a regular job????


----------



## Rockey (Jan 10, 2011)

It took me over a year to put a picture on facebook, I just dont like em. Anyway, this me and the wife. The three girls that promised me they would Never grow up and the last is my son who just won the Mineral Wells Wrestling Tournament in West"by golly"Virginia this past weekend.

PS - Our condolences go out to Rick.


----------



## burntime (Jan 10, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Found a more current pic.Thanksgiving Day 2010 at brother's house. I'm on the right,asleep in chair,9yr older brother on the left watching football.By early-mid April when the beard comes off,I look like ZZ Top lol


Are you guys in a recliner race to change the channel? :lol:


----------



## Rockey (Jan 10, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> The last pic of me that I know of was ten years ago. And those ten years have not been kind to me.  :red:



And the whole time I thought this was you: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_2XYQ_BloA


----------



## scoooter (Jan 10, 2011)

One is of Me and the wife down in wonderful Franklin, NC.  If anyone is down there might I recommend "Fat Buddies BBQ"

The other two are of the dog, who really runs the house!


Scott


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow . . . I know it wasn't intended . . . but this thread has definitely got a parallel course running through it . . . and I wanted to comment. I'm sure you've heard it before Rick many times and in many ways and I am also sure it isn't making things any easier . . . but many of us truly think quite highly of you and feel just a bit of the great sadness you must feel in losing your spouse and good friend. Never met you or your wife, but I will tell you quite honestly that as I write this I am a bit teary-eyed . . . thinking of you.


----------



## jlow (Jan 10, 2011)

Rick,

 Sorry to hear of the loss of your wife.  The memories of time shared were made for times like this. Pictures are the great reminder of time spent, but, the memories of quiet times spent talking in the dark or teasing each other over some clumsy situation will always bring a smile. It always seems that the things we would like to catalog, we were never meant to. These are the precious moments for only you to have. When you miss her the most you will always have these at hand.

Jeff


----------



## raybonz (Jan 10, 2011)

Scoooter said:
			
		

> One is of Me and the wife down in wonderful Franklin, NC.  If anyone is down there might I recommend "Fat Buddies BBQ"
> 
> The other two are of the dog, who really runs the house!
> 
> ...


----------



## raybonz (Jan 10, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Wow . . . I know it wasn't intended . . . but this thread has definitely got a parallel course running through it . . . and I wanted to comment. I'm sure you've heard it before Rick many times and in many ways and I am also sure it isn't making things any easier . . . but many of us truly think quite highly of you and feel just a bit of the great sadness you must feel in losing your spouse and good friend. Never met you or your wife, but I will tell you quite honestly that as I write this I am a bit teary-eyed . . . thinking of you.



+1 Jake you have just spoke volumes with this post..

Ray


----------



## fossil (Jan 10, 2011)

I deeply appreciate all the kind words & sentiments. It was not my intention to hijack this thread. I enjoy seeing the pics of the members and their families.  Post on.  Rick


----------



## Thistle (Jan 10, 2011)

burntime said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lol: I mustve really been asleep,cause our other brother,the oldest one who owns the house took the pic.I didnt know about it until it was sent in email to me the next day....


----------



## yooperdave (Jan 10, 2011)

Rick, I am sorry for your loss and wish I could write something that would make a difference or at least ease any of the suffering you are going through. It takes courage to share the devastating news with so many strangers. This admission by you shows how wholesome and compassionate the members of this site can be as exhibited by their responses. You have increased and re-enforced the level of my trust in this web-site and would like to say thanks for being involved with this site as a moderator. Please accept my prayers. Yooperdave


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Jan 10, 2011)

A little snowman action:


----------



## Dix (Jan 11, 2011)

Should have included this with mine.

The Dixette, as I talk about her all of the time








Taken while she was out of the country on business a few years ago. Her chainsaw has a name, "Hannah The Heathen"


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 11, 2011)

Love seeing pics of your girls Eileen!


----------



## Shari (Jan 11, 2011)

Rick,

Condolences to you and yours on your most personal loss.  Hearth.com is like family and sometimes it's just hard to find the words to express the meaning - so, here's a hug and a whisper in your ear, "So very, very sorry for your loss."


----------



## Big Al (Jan 11, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Should have included this with mine.
> 
> The Dixette, as I talk about her all of the time
> 
> ...




A girl with a chainsaw is cool enough. A girl with a chainsaw that has a name...........some single burner on here is gonna be asking for her number


----------



## tsquini (Jan 11, 2011)

http://www.uglychristmassweatersfor...ads/2010/11/UglyChristmasSweater2-240x300.jpg


----------



## Wingman (Jan 11, 2011)

Here is the family in Rocky Mountain National Park in October.
http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/...nu3D34553E33B53E6333E254633B5724235ot1lsi.jpg


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 11, 2011)

Riding the hawg last Wednesday, me & my new lady, fell asleep at the doctors office, me & my son.
Rick brother, no words can take your pain away, so I will not pretend they will.
Time which is your foe right now, will be your friend and lessen the pain down the road, never completely removing it, but we always want some to remain, so we may never forget those that mean the most.
Go with the flow, and ride it out.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 11, 2011)

How about a "When we Met" Picture


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 11, 2011)

When we met


----------



## pgmr (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's one with my brother.  I'm the good looking one on the right.


----------



## North of 60 (Jan 11, 2011)

Me with my youngest of my two boys in the spring time @ the Yukon Wildlife Preserve. 10 minutes from our home.
Cheers!


----------



## Beetle-Killer (Jan 11, 2011)

Damn,  N-of-60, my wife saw your pic. just before she went to bed. She said we could be twins-'cept you're taller, better looking, and have more hair.  I'm trying, but I have nothing to dispute that. :long: ... I have a Wal-Mart within a 20 min. drive-....neener neener. there ya go.


----------



## pixelmountain (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's me with a beer. Pretty typical.


----------



## Deadcalm (Jan 11, 2011)

Eric (with 4 legs) and me, in glorious France.  Since when, Mrs. Deadcalm has returned to the UK to make a new life.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Jan 11, 2011)

Enjoy seeing all the faces.  
Hang in their Rick, I really have no words adequate for the situation,  except advice you've probably already heard, to stay close to friends and family, and try to stay busy. 


This pic is a few years old now, got it off this online family picture gallery.   http://southokanagan.biz/gallery/


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 11, 2011)

Well here I am . . . Hearth.com's resident fat, balding firefighter geek. I tried looking for a photo that I took of myself a few years back after a tree branch whacked me in the forehead leaving me with a nice cut requiring several stitches . . . but couldn't find it . . . guess these will have to suffice.


----------



## mxjamie540 (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, I know I don't post here often, but I have been a faithful observer for well over a year.  This forum is one of the little "comforts" in life...... much like a warm wood fire!  I love it here.  Anyway, enough of the mush.  

Me in Southern Colorado "prairie doggin"
Me and my Clan.........

I mean the saw, the kids and woman I don't know!


----------



## Jags (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh what the heck - If Jake isn't afraid of showing his double chin, neither am I. ;-) 

Jags doing two of his favorite things.  One of them involves beer.


----------



## mxjamie540 (Jan 12, 2011)

bumpity bump,

cannot let all these beauties go to waste!


----------



## Boozie (Jan 12, 2011)

Warm in RI said:
			
		

> "who are you, where are you from...."  here's an idea. Post a picture of your smiling mug for all your "wood stove friends" to see.



Do you realize there is already a thread asking for photos, etc.?

"Who are you, where are you from..and what do you do?   ( 1 2 3 â€¦ 17)
Author: D/F-"


----------



## VCBurner (Jan 12, 2011)

> Hi Chris nice looking family you have there!
> 
> Ray


Thanks Ray, 
It is strangely liberating to expose your self and loved ones to others who you don't know in person, but it feels like some of us are friends.  What a big world this is and we are all being connected by machines.  What an incredible concept.  Never ceases to amaze me!  
Keep posting guys this is still interesting.


----------



## amellefson (Jan 12, 2011)

Had to crop these pics something fierce to fit. The first one you will have to excuse my complexion, I was not feeling well :cheese: The second was a much need nap with Layla, as a pup.  Oh wait, she's 3 1/2 now and still a pup.  The third is me and my wife 5 1/2 years ago.  Rick, I once heard that to grieve, you must walk through the fire. No pun intended.  Keep your head up.

They may be in the wrong order.  Newbie mistake.


----------



## amellefson (Jan 12, 2011)

Had to crop thes


----------



## oldspark (Jan 12, 2011)

Quad, they let you out of high school early to get married? :cheese:


----------



## Big Al (Jan 12, 2011)

Boozie said:
			
		

> Warm in RI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I may have missed something there, though I didn't scroll through all 17 pages I did look at quite a few and don't recall seeing any pictures beyond the usual avatars.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jan 12, 2011)

Warm in RI said:
			
		

> Boozie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They asked for photos, but didn't get a lot...


----------



## VCBurner (Jan 12, 2011)

Warm in RI said:
			
		

> Boozie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This thread seems to have a different feel to it.  Sometimes threads take a life of their own, but you set the tone with the first post!  Thanks for the thread, Al!


----------



## WES999 (Jan 12, 2011)

labrador said:
			
		

> OK YOU ASKED FOR MY PHOTO. I'M JUST NAPPING AFTER DRAGGING THAT LAST CORD IN.



I'll show you my...pic if you show me yours. ;-)


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Jan 12, 2011)

tsquini said:
			
		

> http://www.uglychristmassweatersforsale.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/UglyChristmasSweater2-240x300.jpg



Went to an ugly sweater party about a month ago.....damn I wish I had your sweater...would have taken home top prize for sure.
Where did you get that thing?? I gootta get me that seater for next years party.
Thanks for the great pic.


----------



## theora55 (Jan 13, 2011)

Rick, I'm so sorry for your loss.  Cancer is a terrible thief.  Best wishes.


----------



## offroadaudio (Jan 13, 2011)

Nobody pays. You man up, put some duct tape on the wound and get back to work ; )

That's no way to treat a potentially serious wound obtained while working wood. I hope no one will follow this crazy advise.
For the love of god man - Gorilla Glue makes tape now - Gorilla Tape!


----------



## offroadaudio (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm late to the party, but can I still come in?

Somewhere in Costa Rica

Somewhere in Baja

Somewhere in my yard

My youngest - we call him "Buzzy"

Great thread - lots of fun, Thanks.


----------



## Stump_Branch (Jan 13, 2011)

Okay, wife/me honeymoon

LIMITED EDITION


----------



## soupy1957 (Jan 13, 2011)

Just to be among the many.............
-Soupy1957


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 13, 2011)

offroadaudio said:
			
		

> I'm late to the party, but can I still come in?
> 
> Somewhere in Costa Rica
> 
> ...



So you call the snake Buzzy?


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 13, 2011)

soupy1957 said:
			
		

> Just to be among the many.............
> -Soupy1957



You know Soupy . . . don't take this wrong . . . but in this pic you bear more than a passing resemblance to a few of my Amish neighbors.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 13, 2011)

Stump_Branch said:
			
		

> Okay wife/me honeymoon



Okay wife... are you holding out for a better one?


----------



## wood-fan-atic (Jan 13, 2011)

Thats me and the wife -- not in our "wwod splittin' clothes".  She don't mind tending the fire, and even running the splitter a few days a year........just doesnt want it to become her 'job'......she's got enough of 'em.


----------



## Stump_Branch (Jan 13, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Stump_Branch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope I know I can't do better. Figured I'd snag her up before she knew she could. Trust we walk together, people aint staring at me.


----------



## soupy1957 (Jan 13, 2011)

That's the idea, Jake.............

-Soupy1957


----------



## k3c4forlife (Jan 13, 2011)

First is me and the wife on the Cliffs of Moher in Ireland.

Second one is us in Rome.

Third one is us up in New York state picking pumpkins.


----------



## Mad Tom (Jan 13, 2011)

wood-fan-atic said:
			
		

> Thats me and the wife -- not in our "wwod splittin' clothes".  She don't mind tending the fire, and even running the splitter a few days a year........just doesnt want it to become her 'job'......she's got enough of 'em.



Your wood stove isn't the only thing "smokin" in your house!.


----------



## guest5234 (Jan 13, 2011)

Me and the lass a few year back.


----------



## Stump_Branch (Jan 14, 2011)

just a few years?


----------



## cptoneleg (Jan 14, 2011)

Whats a lass?? is that spelt wrong???


----------



## Jags (Jan 14, 2011)

cptoneleg said:
			
		

> Whats a lass?? is that spelt wrong???



Lass = young female
Lad = young male.


----------



## Big Al (Jan 14, 2011)

How rude of me to neglect _my _little lady like that...

First dance on our wedding day, and a shot of her posing with my pride and joy.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 14, 2011)

Did you marry Daisy Duke?


----------



## Big Al (Jan 14, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Did you marry Daisy Duke?



I like to think so, and she'll be flattered that you said that. yee ha


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 14, 2011)

Lots of very beautiful wives and girlfriends . . . who are stuck with some mighty ugly looking guys . . . and yes, I include myself.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 14, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Did you marry Daisy Duke?


----------



## Big Al (Jan 14, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Lots of very beautiful wives and girlfriends . . . who are stuck with some mighty ugly looking guys . . . and yes, I include myself.



The lengths  some women will go to to stay warm........  ;-P


----------



## wood-fan-atic (Jan 14, 2011)

Mad Tom said:
			
		

> wood-fan-atic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks ,Mad Tom......You only have to get lucky once in your life....I married mine. ;-)


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 14, 2011)

Here's Mrs. Flatbedford and me in May of '03.


----------



## bobforsaken (Jan 14, 2011)

Warm in RI said:
			
		

> How rude of me to neglect _my _little lady like that...
> 
> First dance on our wedding day, and a shot of her posing with my pride and joy.



Are you in the Richmond, RI area?..   I remember while going to school at URI being very generous of the General Lee in the area.


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Jan 14, 2011)

ahh what the heck might as well.


----------



## Mcbride (Jan 14, 2011)

Warm in RI said:
			
		

> How rude of me to neglect _my _little lady like that...
> 
> First dance on our wedding day, and a shot of her posing with my pride and joy.



WOW ! 

Beautiful wife, and car.


----------



## Big Al (Jan 14, 2011)

Bobforsaken said:
			
		

> Warm in RI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, I'm further north than that. I mean, if you can get geographically specific in a state that you can drive through end to end in 40 minutes.
 ;-)


----------



## Big Al (Jan 14, 2011)

Mcbride said:
			
		

> Warm in RI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man.


----------



## dave360up (Jan 15, 2011)

Here I am back in September with our then-three-week-old baby daughter (our first) and a load of white birch (not our first)!


----------



## Big Al (Jan 15, 2011)

dave360up said:
			
		

> Here I am back in September with our then-three-week-old baby daughter (our first) and a load of white birch (not our first)!



Congrats on the birth of your daughter. 

Seems weird to see that many birch at one time. Kind of a rare thing in my area.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 15, 2011)

She looks a little mad.  She doesn't like having to buck wood before she can even lift her own head


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 15, 2011)

Just a few years back with the best part of my life, just glad she said yes!



zap


----------



## Big Al (Jan 15, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> Just a few years back with the best part of my life, just glad she said yes!
> 
> 
> 
> zap



Great shot.Thanks for playing along

Is your name Earl by chance ; )


----------



## OrpingtonManor (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't know any of you guys, but I'm really enjoying this thread! :D


----------



## 5654684 (Jan 15, 2011)

One pic from last summer and one pic from last week pushing snow.  Great thread, guys.


----------



## remkel (Jan 15, 2011)

Warm in RI said:
			
		

> How rude of me to neglect _my _little lady like that...
> 
> First dance on our wedding day, and a shot of her posing with my pride and joy.



I remember seeing a guy driving the "General Grant" in the Autmnfest parade when I was younger....never knew the mason/dixie line had moved up into RI.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 15, 2011)

Warm in RI said:
			
		

> zapny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lol: maybe * he * should be driving the General Lee instead...


----------



## Boozie (Jan 15, 2011)

offroadaudio said:
			
		

> My youngest - we call him "Buzzy"



Cute kiddo.  Love the name "Buzzy".


----------



## dave360up (Jan 15, 2011)

Regarding the pic of me and my daughter and the birch:

So you think that she is mad?  Let me tell you, that's nothing! There are two other shots in the series, and that was the least mad one.  But it was likely because she was hungry - she's an eating machine.  (But it wasn't because she couldn't raise her head - right from birth she's been able to lift her head and move it around.)   Here is mad for you - when she was 48 hours old and had to go in the carseat to leave the hospital.  I hope she can't still make that expression at me when she is 15!

As for the birch, someone was clearing an area to extend a runway and I was taking the wood to help him out.  It was all black locust, birch, and poplar - early colonizers.


----------



## Fod01 (Jan 15, 2011)

The whole family in the Bahamas during the heat wave this summer.  Who expected milder temps in the tropics!

Gabe


----------



## Boozie (Jan 15, 2011)

taken 2007.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 15, 2011)

Stump_Branch said:
			
		

> Adios Pantalones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You said "okay wife" and ... oh never mind


----------



## offroadaudio (Jan 15, 2011)

Boozie said:
			
		

> offroadaudio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! - it fits him.


----------



## spencer186 (Jan 15, 2011)

This seems like its turning into a show off your wife thread.  You've got me on top of the Brooklyn Bridge, my kids and hounds, (one on the right past in the spring and believe it or not- my bride.


----------



## Dix (Jan 15, 2011)

Boozie said:
			
		

> OK, one of the "gurls", taken 2007.



Babs, I have that cats twin. His name is Salem.


Geez, I hope this doesn't turn into a "show off your wife" thread. Some off us don't have one.


Not that we need one


----------



## bertrn (Jan 15, 2011)

I haven't posted very much but I really enjoy reading all the informative posts and learning more. Here is a pic of me and my lovely wife and one of me when I was deployed to Iraq for a year as an Army Nurse. Hooah!

p.s. My wife was not on board with the wood stove thing when we first built our house 2 years. She is now a believer and loves the new Keystone I put in this fall.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 15, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Not that we need one



Here's an action shot of my girl. :lol:

She's the natural type.  Doesn't shave.

http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/4310/huxv.jpg


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok, here's the wife and me one. This is at my 40th Bday party this summer.


----------



## Dix (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello, Bonnie 


Steve, your the first one looking like I expected


----------



## Boozie (Jan 15, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Boozie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I guess we could post our EX's pictures??  NOT!!

The cat is my daughter's cat .... Fred.  I am down to 2 cats, Hannah and Smokey.  I lost my precious Katie in July, she was 20 yrs and 1 day.  I miss her terribly.  

That's what we can do ...... post pics of our cats and horses!!    The first pic will be Smokey; then Hannah; then my sweet Katie.


----------



## Boozie (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's an action shot of my girl. :lol:[/quote]

A beautiful girl indeed.


----------



## remkel (Jan 15, 2011)

BertRN said:
			
		

> I haven't posted very much but I really enjoy reading all the informative posts and learning more. Here is a pic of me and my lovely wife and one of me when I was deployed to Iraq for a year as an Army Nurse. Hooah!
> 
> p.s. My wife was not on board with the wood stove thing when we first built our house 2 years. She is now a believer and loves the new Keystone I put in this fall.



You the man, Bert!


----------



## Big Al (Jan 15, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Warm in RI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't making fun of him, I was just thinking he looked like the lead character from the show My Name is Earl. Loved that show. I think he drove a 74 El Camino with a 454


----------



## Big Al (Jan 15, 2011)

dave360up said:
			
		

> Here is mad for you - when she was 48 hours old and had to go in the carseat to leave the hospital.  I hope she can't still make that expression at me when she is 15!



Yeah, that's one pissed off little girl. If, by chance, she forgets how to make that expression by the time she's a teenager, I'm sure it'll all come back to her once the ring is on the left hand and the honeymoon is over. I've seen that expression_ alot_. Don't know if that says more about me, or my  ex-wife  8-/  Just sayin..............


----------



## Battenkiller (Jan 15, 2011)

spencer186 said:
			
		

> This seems like its turning into a show off your wife thread.  You've got me on top of the Brooklyn Bridge, my kids and hounds, (one on the right past in the spring and believe it or not- my bride.



Uh... Spence?...

There's a lot of old guys on this forum.  You trying to give us all heart attacks?  

Seriously, a very beautiful gal you have, and kids to match as well.  You are a very lucky man.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jan 15, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> spencer186 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's the problem?  Scared of heights? :lol:


----------



## spencer186 (Jan 15, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> spencer186 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BK- thanks, don't I know it!  I consider myself the luckiest guy in the world.


----------



## Dune (Jan 15, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> There's a lot of old guys on this forum.  You trying to give us all heart attacks?



I am no spring chicken myself, but I say keep 'em coming.

Oh and uh, thanks.


----------



## sullystull (Jan 16, 2011)

Having fun with my daughter--she loves riding in the backpack while my wife and I ski


----------



## sixman (Jan 16, 2011)

Here is a picture of me, my wife and our girls at 8th grade graduation.


----------



## tlingit (Jan 16, 2011)

Here I am with my two daughters, going to our annual winter fest, Fur Rondy!  I'm in the middle, with my girls on either side.  It's tough to get everyone on one place for a picture, so my long suffering husband, other daughter and fast moving son are not in this picture.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 16, 2011)

BertRN said:
			
		

> I haven't posted very much but I really enjoy reading all the informative posts and learning more. Here is a pic of me and my lovely wife and one of me when I was deployed to Iraq for a year as an Army Nurse. Hooah!
> 
> p.s. My wife was not on board with the wood stove thing when we first built our house 2 years. She is now a believer and loves the new Keystone I put in this fall.




Thank you for your service.

Zap


----------



## rdust (Jan 16, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> Thank you for your service.
> 
> Zap



x2!


----------



## spencer186 (Jan 16, 2011)

x10.  One of the only regrets I have in my life is that I never followed through after seeing the Navy recruiter after I graduated high school.  It was a little different times back in '89 and didn't seem as important as it does today.  When I think back I wish I had joined and had the opportunity to serve my country.  Your family should be proud of you.  Me and my family thank you and your's for your sacrifice and service.  The first thing my kids say when they see a soldier is "Thank you."


----------



## raybonz (Jan 16, 2011)

spencer186 said:
			
		

> x10.  One of the only regrets I have in my life is that I never followed through after seeing the Navy recruiter after I graduated high school.  It was a little different times back in '89 and didn't seem as important as it does today.  When I think back I wish I had joined and had the opportunity to serve my country.  Your family should be proud of you.  Me and my family thank you and your's for your sacrifice and service.  The first thing my kids say when they see a soldier is "Thank you."



I agree with you and it's important to remember that freedom is not free! This country is always worth the fight and worth dying for.. God bless America!

Ray


----------



## ikessky (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll bring this back with a picture of me and one of my white headed helpers.  We don't usually coordinate our outfits when we split!


----------



## Stump_Branch (Jan 17, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Stump_Branch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, 

I am one of the worlds premier worst typers


----------



## logger (Jan 17, 2011)

Me with the pooch and home sweet home in the pines.


----------



## tcassavaugh (Jan 17, 2011)

Thought I would go ahead and take the plunge. This is my wife and I while visiting our son in Buffalo while he was an intern with the Bills Football team.

cass


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jan 17, 2011)

tcassavaugh said:
			
		

> Thought I would go ahead and take the plunge.
> 
> cass




Off of Niagara Falls?


----------



## tcassavaugh (Jan 17, 2011)

Yup, Niagra Falls....stopped by and did a walk about. That day was a cold that went right through you. About 40 degrees and a brisk wind. Plus, as you can see....a lot of humidity in the air. All in all looking back on it, a nice trip.

cass


----------



## raybonz (Jan 17, 2011)

tcassavaugh said:
			
		

> Thought I would go ahead and take the plunge. This is my wife and I while visiting our son in Buffalo while he was an intern with the Bills Football team.
> 
> cass



Great setting for a picture, Niagra Falls I assume?

Ray


----------



## tcassavaugh (Jan 17, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> tcassavaugh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, Niagra Falls. We spent the weekend between there and the Bills training facility and stadium. Great weekend even though I don't root for the Bills.

cass


----------



## OrpingtonManor (Jan 17, 2011)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> tcassavaugh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In a barrel?


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Jan 17, 2011)

Foss - To my untrained eye, it looks like your wife was very content . . . I'm sure she felt you helped make her that way. Hopefully this sits okay with you to say, since I don't know you from Adam . . . possibly you can find some comfort in the fact that her pain was so momentary . . . possibly you can take comfort that you - the tough guy - can carry her pain so that she might rest.

Rock on.

Jimbo


----------



## n3pro (Jan 19, 2011)

Feeding the face always brings a smile to my face


----------



## guest5234 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have noticed a lot of you guys over the pond have a lot more beards and goatte beards than men in the UK.


----------



## tfdchief (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok, not sure how I missed this thread but since it has been bumped here goes.  Me with the big one, me and my grandson, and me and my son.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Aug 29, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Me with the big one



great pic


----------



## soupy1957 (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## mhrischuk (Aug 29, 2011)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Rick brother, no words can take your pain away, so I will not pretend they will.
> Time which is your foe right now, will be your friend and lessen the pain down the road, never completely removing it, but we always want some to remain, so we may never forget those that mean the most.
> Go with the flow, and ride it out.



Those were comforting words. So comforting that I sent them to my Wife at work. We lost our daughter Michelle on July 29. She was in the Air Force and just getting her life together. I also didn't want to hijack this thread but I am so saddened by the loss of your Marsha, Rick. We just passed through our first month. Life is very different. 

Here is a picture of the three of us last Christmas.

Wife Jenn with Cheyenne on the left, Michelle with Kia,  and me.


----------



## tfdchief (Aug 29, 2011)

> We lost our daughter Michelle on July 29


. Dang, mhrischuk,  I cannot even imagine the pain of losing a child.  So sorry. as I am for Rick as well.  I wish I could offer something more, but I will pray for both of you.
Steve


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow, I agree with Steve. That would indeed be a painful thing to lose a child. Our hearts go out to you mhrischuk.

I recall many years ago when we had a son in the Air Force and suddenly he got sick and the found cancer. We were told to expect the worst. Talk about a low blow! But we were lucky as was he. But just that we went through that period of uncertainty gave us a peek at what it would be like; pure Hell.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Aug 29, 2011)

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/thats/10650/


----------



## RandyG (Aug 29, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> Me with my wife, Marsha on our front porch.  Taken by a friend during a visit last summer.  I've since lost all the facial hair and the (unseen) ponytail I had for ten years.  I've also, sadly, lost Marsha.  We found out she had cancer in mid-September, and she died on November 21st.  That's why I've been so quiet on the forums lately.  Rick



Rick, I am so sorry for your loss, I have lost several family members over the course of a year, can't imagine losing my wife, take care and God Bless.


----------



## RandyG (Aug 29, 2011)

mhrischuk said:
			
		

> Hogwildz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## webbie (Aug 29, 2011)

WebWidow and I and the grand daughter today on the choo-choo at Look Park.

I used to have skinny arms, then I hauled wood stoves and boilers for 30 years...
 
Old pic is "only" 32 years ago, and of me discovering Soy Ice Cream...(yes, true....)


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Aug 29, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> WebWidow and I and the grand daughter today on the choo-choo at Look Park.
> 
> I used to have skinny arms, then I hauled wood stoves and boilers for 30 years...
> 
> Old pic is "only" 32 years ago, and of me discovering Soy Ice Cream...(yes, true....)



I dig the beard Craig.....where did it go dammit?????
"Beards" are the bomb...too bad Mr Gamma can not grow a good one.... :smirk: 

BTW....I love this thread...read it when I was only an innocent bystander....and this was the thread I discovered that wonderful "black and white photo....  "


----------



## mhambi (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## webbie (Aug 29, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> and this was the thread I discovered that wonderful "black and white photo....  "



Someday, in the far far future, that pic will be dug up in the internet archives and be something like a Michelangelo masterpiece....

Hey, that reminds me. I have one somewhere where I even look 1/2 decent. B&W too! Let me find it.....

Well, not quite as good....really.....only so much ya can do......


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Aug 29, 2011)

Very nice Craig...it may put BB's to shame....  
Maybe BB will have another to share??????????
OK I will bite....here is my contribution.....yeah it's corny but the waterfall is so pretty...


----------



## mhrischuk (Aug 29, 2011)

Sure is!


----------



## Dix (Aug 29, 2011)

Mrhis, our deepest condolences.


----------



## rudysmallfry (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm the one on the right!


----------



## Dix (Aug 30, 2011)

rudysmallfry said:
			
		

> I'm the one on the right!



I am not alone !!


 :lol:


----------



## rudysmallfry (Aug 30, 2011)

Men have chain saws....we have horses!


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 30, 2011)

rudysmallfry said:
			
		

> Men have chain saws....we have horses!



Ya don't have to muck chainsaw stalls.  %-P


----------



## weatherguy (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry for your loss mhrischuk, I just lost a family member too, its sucks.

Ill see if I can dig up a picture


----------



## mhrischuk (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you all and carry on.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Aug 30, 2011)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/thats/10650/


BR, kudos to you. I have to say, if you're 6'-6" tall, well....that pic. makes your head look huge! I feel sorry for your neck! Sheesh :lol:


----------



## Dix (Aug 30, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> rudysmallfry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have both chain saws & horses, where does that leave me?


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Aug 30, 2011)

Not enough free time?


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Aug 30, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> GAMMA RAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There is something about Craig's pic that brings this lil jingle to mind..... 
"Like a good neighbor...state farm is there...."..wonder why????
 :lol:  :lol:   :cheese:


----------

